# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Removing Gum tree leaf stains from Limestone paving??

## dastrix

There was a thread i found where people recommended domestos and Vitamin C based cleaning? even Bondall Stain remover etc. 
Can anyone recommend something for stone? Limestone....  
Thanks
Kris

----------


## johnc

I\I've used oxalic acid and something called salts of sorrel in a paste. Quite effective, the salts though are in a container we have had for decades I have no idea if you can still get it. You normally need alkaline though, most acids kill limestone, there should be a number of stone cleaning products about. Anything that suits marble will suit you, granite cleaners may not work depending on their make up.

----------


## dastrix

> I\I've used oxalic acid and something called salts of sorrel in a paste. Quite effective, the salts though are in a container we have had for decades I have no idea if you can still get it. You normally need alkaline though, most acids kill limestone, there should be a number of stone cleaning products about. Anything that suits marble will suit you, granite cleaners may not work depending on their make up.

  
thanks johnc, ill look for something like that. Commerical products are expensive so ill see how the akaline based stuff goes !

----------


## johnc

> thanks johnc, ill look for something like that. Commerical products are expensive so ill see how the akaline based stuff goes !

  The commercial based stuff is actually alkaline. It is hard getting stains out of porous stone, you can use a cake of Solvol soap if it is a smooth surface. It doesn't penetrate, you throw a cup of water on the stone and rub, then rinse off, you can also stick a ROS sander on it using something around 24 grit of emery type paper if you can get it assuming it is not polished, if it is apiece of cuttlefish (cuts better than Solvol) with water will rub up a slurry and not do much to the polish. Chances are you will reduce the stain then try to keep the surface free of leaf litter and allow the sun and time to do the rest. These are all cheap and results will be mixed.

----------


## dastrix

> The commercial based stuff is actually alkaline. It is hard getting stains out of porous stone, you can use a cake of Solvol soap if it is a smooth surface. It doesn't penetrate, you throw a cup of water on the stone and rub, then rinse off, you can also stick a ROS sander on it using something around 24 grit of emery type paper if you can get it assuming it is not polished, if it is apiece of cuttlefish (cuts better than Solvol) with water will rub up a slurry and not do much to the polish. Chances are you will reduce the stain then try to keep the surface free of leaf litter and allow the sun and time to do the rest. These are all cheap and results will be mixed.

  I tried a little undiluted White Power Bleech last night on a small area, ripped it straight off without a drama. Might try a larger area and dilute the product with warm water and see how it goes..

----------


## johnc

> I tried a little undiluted White Power Bleech last night on a small area, ripped it straight off without a drama. Might try a larger area and dilute the product with warm water and see how it goes..

  If bleach is shifting it then there hasn't been much penetration, good luck, hopefuly it all just comes off

----------

